# Cubestormer - Fastest Cubing Robot



## OregonTrail (Feb 15, 2010)

Embedding Disabled.





.


----------



## Toad (Feb 15, 2010)

Tis very impressive... I guess it just calculates an optimal or nearly optimal solution with some nice programming...


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 15, 2010)

That 4 second solve was done with all pieces oriented. >.>
Someone scrambled it with less than 10 moves using half turns.


----------



## Flicky (Feb 15, 2010)

4Chan said:


> That 4 second solve was done with all pieces oriented. >.>
> Someone scrambled it with less than 10 moves using half turns.



Well done.

The video clearly says when it does a full solve. The short scrambles are just a demonstration of the robot.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 15, 2010)

Flicky said:


> The video clearly says when it does a full solve. The short scrambles are just a demonstration of the robot.



I am aware of this, I obviously watched the video.

I was just making a comment.


----------



## Dene (Feb 15, 2010)

That is SO COOL  .


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow cool!


----------



## Muesli (Feb 15, 2010)

Woah.

I-i-i...

*sighs*


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 15, 2010)

they give the robot no inspection time


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 15, 2010)

And I was building cars and houses from LEGO...

Very impressive job! 10-12 seconds for a Robot, are you kidding me?


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 15, 2010)

What happens if it encounters a lock up?


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 15, 2010)

scottishcuber said:


> What happens if it encounters a lock up?



Lockups only happen when one turns lazily enough to misalign the mechanism. I doubt that would happen to this robot.

If it did, the program might detect if the motor completed its rotation (based on the internal tachometer), and compensate if it did not.


----------



## Edward (Feb 15, 2010)

:O
We can't let some machine surpass sheer will power and dedication...

Must Get Faster...


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 15, 2010)

Why are all these robots working and mine didn't lol. Now I feel like I suck(not at cubing but at building robots).All i tried to do was build the tilted twister and i failed at it(ok not really I just didn't have enough pieces in the kit we have at school).

More seriously though that robot's insane!!!!!


----------



## brunson (Feb 15, 2010)

Can anyone reproduce the scramble and the solve? I'd like to know if the solve is optimal, because there's essentially no time for calculation. I guess it could be solving with a human method, the TPS is crazy fast, but I think it was less than 25ftm for the "random cube".


----------



## Kian (Feb 15, 2010)

brunson said:


> Can anyone reproduce the scramble and the solve? I'd like to know if the solve is optimal, because there's essentially no time for calculation. I guess it could be solving with a human method, the TPS is crazy fast, but I think it was less than 25ftm for the "random cube".



The TPS is not fast at all compared to a good human solver. It's not using any method I'm aware of.

Frankly, I would like to see some more proof that this is legitimate before I believe it at all.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## ianini (Feb 15, 2010)

That's so awesome! Does any one now a days solve using an optimal move method for speedsolving?


----------



## qqwref (Feb 15, 2010)

:fp at everyone who doesn't realize it's running CubeExplorer and solving with that method (and that clearly this is not a method a human could use). If you're wondering where the processing power comes from, the computer part of it is probably running on that laptop over there.

Watching the full solve (the 10.75) it seems like it spends the first few seconds just doing an x4 y4 or something similar to scan all the faces, and then executes a 20-move solution. Looks like a completely legit CE robot to me. Very nice job, whoever made it


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 16, 2010)

Why would it need to rotate mid-solve? Isn't rotation normally just to make algorithms faster to execute for human solvers?


----------



## Edward (Feb 16, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> Why would it need to rotate mid-solve? Isn't rotation normally just to make algorithms faster to execute for human solvers?



Well it can't do F or B moves...


----------



## SuperEvenSteven (Feb 16, 2010)

*FightCube!!! FightCube!!!*

I'd like to see a Faz vs Robot vid.

The difference in times between the two solves was quite big, I wonder why?


----------



## Edward_Lin (Feb 16, 2010)

i wonder how fast the fastest robot can solve a 4x4. sub-30?


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 16, 2010)

Edward_Lin said:


> i wonder how fast the fastest robot can solve a 4x4. sub-30?



It can't.


----------



## Herbert Kociemba (Feb 18, 2010)

Kian said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone reproduce the scramble and the solve? I'd like to know if the solve is optimal, because there's essentially no time for calculation. I guess it could be solving with a human method, the TPS is crazy fast, but I think it was less than 25ftm for the "random cube".
> ...



I know from the creator that it uses Cube Explorer to generate the solution.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 18, 2010)

Herbert Kociemba said:


> I know from the creator that it uses Cube Explorer to generate the solution.



What a surprise 

Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 18, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> they give the robot no inspection time



According to GWR it's not allowed inspection.


----------



## Tomk (Feb 18, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > they give the robot no inspection time
> ...



Surely thats unfair! It deserves the full 15 seconds


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 18, 2010)

Edward said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would it need to rotate mid-solve? Isn't rotation normally just to make algorithms faster to execute for human solvers?
> ...



Perhaps I should have been more clear. Why didn't the designer allow it to make F or B moves?


----------



## Edward (Feb 18, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



1. The designer isn't much of a cuber, so he didn't know what F or B moves are :3
2. The designer realized that F or B would be complicated to do without arms in the front and back, so to save time and effort, he made it so that the robot does a rotation instead.
I'd go with 2.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 18, 2010)

Edward said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Lol.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Feb 18, 2010)

Holy bejesus.


----------

